# Greetings from Va. Beach, VA



## mustang lover (Sep 5, 2006)

Just a quick note to say hi,and man am I glad I found this site! I hope soon I'll have something to contribute to the cause.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## mkloby (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey Mustang Lover. I was stationed up by you in Quantico, VA last year. I've only been stationed in Va and Fl, and I must say, I really liked Virginia! Just wanted to say hello - I just joined this site 5 minutes ago.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2006)

I was stationed up at Fort Eustis which is near Virginia Beach for about 5 months during my Blackhawk training.


----------

